

Google launches Android One-powered smartphones at 105 $ - jestinjoy1
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/technology/gadgets/google-launches-android-onepowered-smartphone-at-rs-6399/article6412451.ece

======
jestinjoy1
Micromax:
[http://www.amazon.in/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_183159547_...](http://www.amazon.in/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_183159547_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000826923&pf_rd_m=A1VBAL9TL5WCBF&pf_rd_s=gateway-
takeover&pf_rd_r=1A580984ZP250VZ9S8SB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=528527327&pf_rd_i=1320006031)
Karbon: [http://www.snapdeal.com/product/karbonn-android-one-
blue/193...](http://www.snapdeal.com/product/karbonn-android-one-
blue/1938355391)? Spice:
[http://www.flipkart.com/androidone&bannerid=mob_androidone_a...](http://www.flipkart.com/androidone&bannerid=mob_androidone_availablewithlaunch_price_type1_20140915155836?otracker=hp_widget_banner_0_image)

